# what size tire should i run for a little stretch on a 15x8 wheel.



## Titan VR6 (Nov 19, 2009)

just need 2 know. just ordered some 15x8 wheels for my mk3 gti. waiting for my coilovers to get here.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

check out tyrestretch.com, they should have what you're looking for!


----------



## StuntRabbit (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: what size tire should i run for a little stretch on a 15x8 wheel. (Titan VR6)*

I just put 195/50/R15 on my 15x8 RML Snowflakes. There is plenty of meat on the wheel to afford some forgiveness to potholes and in my opinion the wheel still shows the more modern stretch look people go for. 
205 is no stretch
A lot of people run 195/45/R15
Here is a photo of my wheels









Here is a semi profile shot showing the slight stretch








Check out the RML for sale thread for shots of different size tires on these 15x8 wheels... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4558525 
No I'm not a salesman, just a happy customer trying to help you out with tire choice. Good luck in your search. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: what size tire should i run for a little stretch on a 15x8 wheel. (Titan VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Titan VR6* »_just need 2 know. just ordered some 15x8 wheels for my mk3 gti. waiting for my coilovers to get here. 

15x8's, i'd say a 195/45 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Titan VR6 (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah allot of other guys are saying 195/45 too. 
im still jot sure yet tho. i still have yet to see in real life a 195/45 sttretch on a 15x8


----------

